# Introduction



## Two Felines (May 27, 2021)

Hi, my name is Mary. Have 2 Siamese, one is 14 months her name is Lily and the other is 8 months her name is Lucy. Love cats. Will stop and talk to cats. My last Siamese Molly died a year ago and 7 months without cats was just too hard to take. So got these 2 characters, one in December the other in January. Life is just lots of laughs now. They are so funny and always getting into trouble.


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

Welcome, Mary, Lily, and Lucy! We'd love to see pictures of them! I am so sorry about Molly.


----------



## Two Felines (May 27, 2021)

Thank you for having me. Lily is on the left, she is a chocolate point Siamese. Lucy on the right is a blue point .


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

Aw, they are both so beautiful! We are glad to have you here!


----------



## MaumauTigerlily (Jun 2, 2021)

Gorgeous. I am fascinated by Siamese.


----------



## Two Felines (May 27, 2021)

MaumauTigerlily said:


> Gorgeous. I am fascinated by Siamese.


There is never a dull moment with them around. And these two seem to have trouble as their middle name! Never know what to expect next. But they keep us laughing. I always say "no matter what trouble they get into, they always have 8 points going for them."


----------



## MaumauTigerlily (Jun 2, 2021)

Aww that's fun ..a little mischief is okay


----------

